# iLife 06 - Download?



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey all,

Is there a way to purchase iLife 06 by download? I couldn't find one.

Cheers,

://asylus


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I dont think so. All other releases you had to order the disk from apple, or a reseller


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

It comes on DVD. Way to large for a download.


----------



## asylus (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a seven megabit line - nothing is too big to download 

Ah well. Is there any indication as to when resellers will have it? I'd rather not order online and wait if I don't have to.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> It comes on DVD. Way to large for a download.


Macromedia Studio 8 comes on DVDs...but you can still download it.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

i called the apple yorkdale store and they arent expecting iLife06 for at least 2 weeks to a month.

probably get it faster ordering online.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

apple.ca/store (as opposed to the Apple Store at Yorkdale ) says 1-3 business days. I previously ordered iLife '05 from Amazon.ca and it was cheaper than apple.ca/store and quicker (IIRC). Unfortunately, they're not showing '06 yet.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmph. My iLife gripe is that I only really want to upgrade iPhoto, but I'm not keen to pay $89 to do it and Apple doesn't sell the iApps separately.

I guess I'll wait for detailed reviews. If the new version is a significant improvement, it may turn out to be worth the price...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Anybody see any info on Apple's site for a iLife '06 upgrade program of any kind?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

There hasn't been an iLife Upgrade Package in the past; now sure why there would be one now. Correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

iMatt said:


> Hmph. My iLife gripe is that I only really want to upgrade iPhoto, but I'm not keen to pay $89 to do it and Apple doesn't sell the iApps separately.
> 
> I guess I'll wait for detailed reviews. If the new version is a significant improvement, it may turn out to be worth the price...


Ok, look at it as if iPhoto costs $89 and the other stuff is bundled for nothing...

I don't use anything but iPhoto (with future aspirations of using iMovie and iDVD) but I can't balk at $89 for an app that I or my wife use literally almost every day.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

mikef said:


> Ok, look at it as if iPhoto costs $89 and the other stuff is bundled for nothing...
> 
> I don't use anything but iPhoto (with future aspirations of using iMovie and iDVD) but I can't balk at $89 for an app that I or my wife use literally almost every day.


True, but it's only worthwhile if RAW support becomes usable for me. Not that I'm a pro or want to use RAW all the time (in that case I'd just spring for a pro app), but I bought a camera that gives me the option, so I want software that supports the option. Otherwise, I'll look for alternatives. (It's there in v. 5, but only for a limited number of cameras, of which mine isn't one.)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lars said:


> There hasn't been an iLife Upgrade Package in the past; now sure why there would be one now. Correct me if I'm wrong?


They've had it where if you bought a new Mac past a certain date, you could pay $10 to get updated version. I'm assuming that's going to be if you purchase a Mac from today on.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Found it:

http://www.apple.com/ilife/uptodate/


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

iMatt said:


> True, but it's only worthwhile if RAW support becomes usable for me. Not that I'm a pro or want to use RAW all the time (in that case I'd just spring for a pro app), but I bought a camera that gives me the option, so I want software that supports the option. Otherwise, I'll look for alternatives. (It's there in v. 5, but only for a limited number of cameras, of which mine isn't one.)


What viable alternatives are there for $89? I don't know of any but would be interested if there were one.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

mikef said:


> What viable alternatives are there for $89? I don't know of any but would be interested if there were one.


GraphicConverter provides basic RAW support for $30 US. I haven't played with it much, but clearly it doesn't take a massive effort to provide at least some support for a variety of RAW formats for a low price. (And again, I don't expect iPhoto to do a lot, given the price...)

There's also a specialized product, RAW Developer, for $124. http://www.iridientdigital.com/ 

That's $35 more than iLife, yes, but that's pretty close to the same ballpark.

The problem in both cases is a lack of user-friendliness.


----------



## BigMacIain (Jan 10, 2006)

iMatt, take a look at Adobe's beta program for Lightroom at http://labs.macromedia.com/technologies/lightroom/

I've been playing with it for a couple of days and it's pretty good already. And it's free (for now).


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

BigMacIain said:


> iMatt, take a look at Adobe's beta program for Lightroom at http://labs.macromedia.com/technologies/lightroom/
> 
> I've been playing with it for a couple of days and it's pretty good already. And it's free (for now).


Depending on pricing, it may be an option. For the time being, though, I prefer not to install beta software, especially since the only machine I could install it on is my work machine.

However, I expect the final pricing will definitely position it as a pro app...


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

iMatt said:


> GraphicConverter provides basic RAW support for $30 US. I haven't played with it much, but clearly it doesn't take a massive effort to provide at least some support for a variety of RAW formats for a low price. (And again, I don't expect iPhoto to do a lot, given the price...)
> 
> There's also a specialized product, RAW Developer, for $124. http://www.iridientdigital.com/
> 
> ...


Didn't your camera come with an app to convert RAW as well? My Canon Rebel XT did, but presumably you're not using Canon because it is supposed to be supported by iPhoto 5.


----------



## elook (Jun 21, 2005)

FYI for those who qaulify:

Canadian Education store: $69 for both the single user and family pack. iPhoto looks worth $69 alone, nevermind Garageband for podcasting/radio shows. I'll be ordering later today.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

mikef said:


> Didn't your camera come with an app to convert RAW as well? My Canon Rebel XT did, but presumably you're not using Canon because it is supposed to be supported by iPhoto 5.


Arcsoft Photoimpression 5 is bundled and supposed to do it (documentation is no help), but I've only installed it on a secondary machine so far -- the UI is a horrible, horrible Win XP port, and what are all those .dll files doing on my Mac?! It just really doesn't look like something I want to spend much time with. 

I'll gladly spring for iLife if it turns out my Panasonic is supported in iPhoto 6...or maybe I'll get Elements, as it's not all that much more expensive.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Don't worry, the app isn't that good on Windows either 

I like Elements, but I don't like the fact that OS X is a version (or is it two?) behind the Windows port. Says to me that Adobe doesn't put as much priority in OS X as it does Windows. Also, I like iPhoto primarily for the management, not manipulation.


----------

